# America vs. Germany



## arthur (Dec 27, 2007)

Greetings. You know, sometimes the more you know, the more confused I am. I read about the Piko DCC smart command. Is it proprietary? Can the same remote be used in HO and G, and just have different transformers between the 2 scales? Would it require that the locos only use Piko decodes? Would this Piko system work in LGB , USA and Aristo engines? Now, if you have Digitrax or NCE, can the same remote be used for HO and G? I realize that you need different amp transformers for each scale. Now can Digitrax or NCE decoders fit into Piko engines? Finally, can those decoders fit into all the above locos? Seems most hobby shops have either Digitrax or NCE. I have not seen Piko anywhere except on YouTube or Internet. Thankx for allowing me a rather lengthy ramble. Arthur


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Any DCC decoder can be used with any DCC system. Digitrax and NCE may be the most common the US, however the German manufactures are very good, no reason not to mix and match. The difference in the smaller scales is that they require less voltage, the command station can be used with all scales.


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

Exactly as Treeman said. As long as the voltage is right for the scale, it all should work.

I'm using Roco Z21 station in both:
- N scale (locomotives from Fleischmann, Bachmann, Athearn, Trix, etc.)
- G Scale (locomotive with PIKO decoder)

In addition I'm using this command station with Digitrax DS64 decoder and Kato N-scale turnouts. And it all works. 

All I'm careful about is the voltage. For G scale I'm using a 22V power supply and for N scale I'm using 18V which I lower even further down to 15V using a simple circuit with diodes.

Next I'm planning on buying LGB 20755 locomotive which also supports DCC. And I expect it also to work with Roco Z21 assuming that Z21 is able to provide enough electrical current (this loco is rated 3A while Z21's maximum is 3.2A).


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

Here are some examples from my Youtube channel:

G scale: PIKO power supply + Roco command station + PIKO decoder






N scale: Fleischmann command station + Digitrax decoder






I really love mixing those things together


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And some systems like Zimo have a voltage adjustment via a pot, plus programmable current output. No need to change power supplies.
Also the small decoders can be used in HO or G, Zimo has them rated at 35 volts.


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> And some systems like Zimo have a voltage adjustment via a pot...


Well, Z21 has voltage control, too. You do this via iPad application. But somehow I find it easier to just switch a power supply. And I'm also less likely to forget to switch the voltage as I keep my 22V power supply near the garden, and the 18V power supply near my N scale layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One exception to the first question: early LGB used a different way to command functions, called "serial"... not all systems support this.

Also, some very early stuff was not exactly DCC.

Lastly, there are 4 different programming protocols on the "programming track" and some of the old ones are still in use today.

Bottom line, if you have some REALLY old stuff, or unusual mfg, your choices of DCC systems may be limited.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg is correct in the early LGB MTS system as the lenz decoder (55020) was a serial only decoder and only CV 1-4 could be modified plus only 14 speed steps.
Zimo and Massoth do support the serial communication but users would be much better off to upgrade the old decoders to a newer version especially if they want sound.


----------

